

Juju Now Available in Homebrew - markmims
http://www.jorgecastro.org/2013/08/19/juju-now-available-in-homebrew/

======
nickstinemates
I read the article and linked articles. Does the OSX instance also run LXC
micro-containers in your dev environment? OR is AWS/some other cloud provider
required?

